# loose tape



## wallyofthenorth (Nov 26, 2005)

Customer has a vaulted ceiling with 5 angles that all meet into a peek,all of the angles, the tape is cracked or coming apart,homeowner states warmer weather,the cracks almost disapear,I thought insulation problem ,home is 12 years old ,owners have talked to the builder and he says its not insulation problem,just settling.I told them I can patch the problem but next major temputare change it may crack again.Any suggestions or sollutions


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I had a job like this last fall, the pervious drywallers had taped with mesh tape, so when the house expanded the cracks got wider and then when it contracted they got smaller, thing is when this happened the mud fall out of the joints leaving the mesh tape to be seen. I cut all the mesh tape out, opened up the joints and found that who ever installed the drywall they left a 1/2" to 3/4" gap between the board, I filled it with Durabond 90(Brown Bag) then I mix up another batch of 90 for my bed coat, then I used a product called Straight Flex tape it's plastic fiber tape that will not crack open, Try this maybe it'll help with your job.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah Straight Flex is the answer for any off angle or framing irregularities...I find it to be even MORE efficient than regular tape. I would cut out the areas, clean them, and re-finish the area with straight flex. 

You may have to build the mud out in order to make it work, and also sand the exsisting paint really good, otherwise your going to have a bonding problem.

Good Luck!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> .....I had a job like this last fall, the *pervious* drywallers had taped with mesh tape.....


What? Did you catch them in an underwear drawer or something? Looking in neighbor's windows?




:laughing: ...........:jester:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

3rd vote on the straight flex.....That product is great for straightening out bad corners....


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Magic Corner from Trim tex. Been using it for 8 years or more. Not one call back since we began using it. If that is not proof enough I don't know what is.

Nate


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*vote for straightflex here also......*

did the crack go right dowm the middle? or to both sides of the tape?
My standard precedure in that situation is to#1 remove the old paper tape #2 Take a screw gun and run screw in as many areas on/near the seams as possible #3 Apply straight flex with easy sand
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## jamandbs (Apr 12, 2007)

The problem is inadequate venting. Moisture swells the framing, especially trusses, unevenly.


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

*Flex Pref.*

Ultraflex! A lot stiffer, better for off angles espescially on a main room ceiling. (straight flex works well though and is a little cheaper.


----------

